# Striper fishing Willoughby



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

whats up guys just letting youknow that the bite in willouby is really heating up.fished sat night and did very well for only 2 hours in the water wading. they where hitting storm swim tails in the 3-4 inch range. caught about 8 fish all keeper size and the 2 i took home were 24 and 21. not bad for this time of year . seen alot of guys in yaks working the light line and spoke with 2 that said it was pretty much non stop catching. hope to be back down tonight.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

From the jetty, under the bridge or smewhere on the beach?


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*What time you heading out?*

I think I will have to join you. opcorn:


----------



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

pretty sure they were wading under the bridge. I fished everywhere but the bridge the the last few nights and saw guys wading out to the birds in the light line. Havent seen any significant fish from the jetty area in a few weeks


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*The Man*

Has the Man been out there hassling people who just want to fish? Looks like its going to be a full moon. That usually mean weird folks out?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

:beer::fishing: been fishing between the bridges inthe light line. game warden does show up from time to time so make sure that you have a license. they will hassle you for being to close to the bridge if they want to be a dick and they can give you shit for being on the condos property cause there is a no trespassing sign up. i know the owners so ive never had a problem. i they give you shit just say you walked the beach and didnt see any sign. good luck fishing. i might try to get out there to night so if you see a guy down there witha big stupid red cheap ass pole killin the fish its me .


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I may try and get out there tonight man. Ill look for ya.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Where exactly on Willoughby Spit are you allowed to fish? So far I've seen that you can't get too close to the bridge and to not get on the beaches in front of the condos.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

OVmadman said:


> i know the owners so ive never had a problem.


I've never had a problem either. I was fishing near the jetty once this summer and one of the people that lived there came down to say hi. I forget if it was cause he saw me cleaning up the beach by picking up other peoples trash or because he thought I was someone else. Long story short he was a really nice guy (I think his name was Dan). Told me if I caught something nice to go knock on his door and he'd grill it up.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

The only place you are "allowed" to fish is the beach facing the bay with the bridge to your left. You can fish the point, facing the bridge, but can not fish on the rocks or below the rocks on the "private" beach.

Now what you, I or anyone else do while you are there is up to those who fish there


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

jasonr said:


> but can not fish on the rocks or below the rocks on the "private" beach.


it's a good spot to land and take a leak though :beer::beer damn waders and a drytop)


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

jasonr said:


> The only place you are "allowed" to fish is the beach facing the bay with the bridge to your left. You can fish the point, facing the bridge, but can not fish on the rocks or below the rocks on the "private" beach.


FWIW, and I'm certainly not busting your chops, but that is not true. Nor is that private beach.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> FWIW, and I'm certainly not busting your chops, but that is not true. Nor is that private beach.


yep, it is NOT a private beach, and don't let someone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I was in court back in august.....one of the game wardens had two totally different people in there charged with trespassing for fishing directly underneath the hrbt in ocean view. In each case they were both found not guilty because they argued they didnt see the no trespassing sign or the keep off rocks sign because it was dark ect.

If you fish directly underneath the hrbt you ARE running a risk of being ticketed for trespassing.


----------



## lou1989 (Jul 19, 2005)

The beach next to the condo is not private! Don't let the home owners tell you otherwise. We pay taxes and have right to use public beach. I attached an image showing land parcel from city of norfolk site. It shows private property ends about 20ft from the beach.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Im just going by what I was told from the lady officer who decided to bust me for being on the rocks. After explaining to her that I was not the one on the rocks but the guy she saw there was actually the guy that was now fishing infront of the rocks.

I was told by a norfolk police officer riding a ATV down there after dark.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is one thing i dont understand. I have been yelled at by someone in the condo with the boat dock/lift that is supposedly on public beach. My question is how can you build a such a structure on public land? If that is not a private beach it doesnt seem to me that the owner should have even been able to construct it in the first place, unless a permit is available which im not sure of but would also raise the question if he has a permit does that make it private land. Now see this link....http://hamptonroads.com/2009/11/norfolk-razes-damaged-decks-built-public-property



> For years, the city has wrangled with dozens of Ocean View property owners such as Schenck, who Norfolk leaders say have encroached on the dunes by building decks, staircases and walkways, planting fences and flagpoles, and installing fire pits.
> 
> Rosenberg estimates there are 300 to 400 of these encroachments. As land values soared, more people with disposable incomes moved in and wanted to expand their outdoor living space, he said.


I hope an official word comes out of vcan or something because i would like to legally fish under that bridge.


----------



## lou1989 (Jul 19, 2005)

SGT, the owners have riparian water rights which allows them to build docks on public right away. Theses riparian rights usually are deeded long time ago.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Here is one thing i dont understand. I have been yelled at by someone in the condo with the boat dock/lift that is supposedly on public beach. My question is how can you build a such a structure on public land? If that is not a private beach it doesnt seem to me that the owner should have even been able to construct it in the first place, unless a permit is available which im not sure of but would also raise the question if he has a permit does that make it private land. Now see this link....http://hamptonroads.com/2009/11/norfolk-razes-damaged-decks-built-public-property
> 
> 
> 
> I hope an official word comes out of vcan or something because i would like to legally fish under that bridge.


and now after the storm it looks like the boat will be sittin on the sand when he lets it down. So I guess he'll have to get a permit and pay to dredge? or barge with a lift.


----------



## Spring Break '92 (Sep 15, 2009)

Please pardon me if I missed something, but where could someone park to go fish by the bridge as to not be hassled? Is there anyone catching anything over there in the mornings? Also, are waders necessary, or could one be successful just casting from the beach right next to the bridge?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

allow me to clear a couple of things up for everyone. the beach itself is not private property its the drive way you walk across to get to the beach that is so that is how they get you. second after 9/11 they made some law that makes it illegal to be within so many yards of any federal or state highway structure for fear of some one tampering with or bombing them.so theres another charge . as far as the pier goes they applied to the army corps of engineers like any body who lives on the water and wishes to have a pier or boat lift installed. the owners of the property are nice people i say this cause ive known them for about 15 years and they dont mind people down there as long as your not trashing the place and making alot of noise. it always helps if ypu go out of your own way to pick up trash and try to be polite if joe the owner come down to bitch. dont start shit cause he has the game warden on speed dial. ive fished this spot my whole life and it seems that every year more people do to. if every one just acts civil and is responsible there usaully no problems down there. and dont try to hurt his dog she dont bite:fishing::beer:


----------



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ive always been told...even by the wardens that you can fish anywhere as long as your within 7 feet of the tide line. And they can follow your footsteps in the sand if they really wanna catch you. This is why I make sure im always fishing in the water!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

OVmadman said:


> allow me to clear a couple of things up for everyone. the beach itself is not private property its the drive way you walk across to get to the beach that is so that is how they get you. second after 9/11 they made some law that makes it illegal to be within so many yards of any federal or state highway structure for fear of some one tampering with or bombing them.so theres another charge . as far as the pier goes they applied to the army corps of engineers like any body who lives on the water and wishes to have a pier or boat lift installed. the owners of the property are nice people i say this cause ive known them for about 15 years and they dont mind people down there as long as your not trashing the place and making alot of noise. it always helps if ypu go out of your own way to pick up trash and try to be polite if joe the owner come down to bitch. dont start shit cause he has the game warden on speed dial. ive fished this spot my whole life and it seems that every year more people do to. if every one just acts civil and is responsible there usaully no problems down there. and dont try to hurt his dog she dont bite:fishing::beer:


Ive met the owner a few times and the first time he introduced himself and I have since forgot his name :redface: Every time I have talked to him since I didnt want to be disrespectful and ask what his name was again haha. Thanks


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone up for some friday night fishing?


----------



## baysurfer757 (Dec 3, 2009)

Has anyone ever waded to the rocks off the ov beach?If you have a wetsuit or waders you can get out there.The fishing is great when the tide moves.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

OVmadman said:


> allow me to clear a couple of things up for everyone. the beach itself is not private property its the drive way you walk across to get to the beach that is so that is how they get you. second after 9/11 they made some law that makes it illegal to be within so many yards of any federal or state highway structure for fear of some one tampering with or bombing them.so theres another charge . as far as the pier goes they applied to the army corps of engineers like any body who lives on the water and wishes to have a pier or boat lift installed. the owners of the property are nice people i say this cause ive known them for about 15 years and they dont mind people down there as long as your not trashing the place and making alot of noise. it always helps if ypu go out of your own way to pick up trash and try to be polite if joe the owner come down to bitch. dont start shit cause he has the game warden on speed dial. ive fished this spot my whole life and it seems that every year more people do to. if every one just acts civil and is responsible there usaully no problems down there. and dont try to hurt his dog she dont bite:fishing::beer:


I beg to differ, that mad man came out and let his dog loose on me with a spot light and all, i never stepped foot on any driveway. He has the game warden on speed dial for what? If its not a private beach how can he call the gw? If you cant be under the hrbt why can you fish under the cbbt or the lesner ect?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

ORF Pete said:


> I've never had a problem either. I was fishing near the jetty once this summer and one of the people that lived there came down to say hi. I forget if it was cause he saw me cleaning up the beach by picking up other peoples trash or because he thought I was someone else. Long story short he was a really nice guy (I think his name was Dan). Told me if I caught something nice to go knock on his door and he'd grill it up.



That guy still lives there? I used to live at 1427 west oceanview ave .. and there was a "friendly" guy that lived at the apts on leaview ave there.. Allways willing to have company.. He and his Partner... Gotta watch your backside with some of the residents in O.view.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

he calls the game warden because if your down there you most likely walked straight across his driveway to get there. hence the trespassing and because you would be suprised how many people that fish there dont have a license. as far as the fishing to close thing thats just what i was told by a gw named kevin. sorry to hear he gave you hell i personly have never seen him do anything like that. but i guess shit does happen


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

"second after 9/11 they made some law that makes it illegal to be within so many yards of any federal or state highway structure for fear of some one tampering with or bombing them.so theres another charge"

There is no law that makes it illegal to be standing in the water next to a bridge (except Lesner but that is VA Beach being anal because of past drownings) 

There is a law that was put in place after 9/11 that gives the Commissioner of Marine Resources the authority to make it illegal to approach within a certain distance of any bridge, etc. when there is a creditable threat. If invoked that would make it a major pain to boaters as they would have to contact the CG in order to go under the bridges even in a small boat channel. To date he has never invoked it.

With respect to private property. Except for a few exceptions (like the Cove at the hot ditch) t ends at mlw EVERYWHERE no matter what the adjacent land owner things. So if you are out there (in the water) and the man comes up just say that you waded around to where your are and let him prove otherwise.

There is a law that says it is illegal to tie a boat to a bridge but that has been on the books for a long time.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer:man you guys come out of the wood work on a debate. all arguments aside it really is a good place to fish year round and as long as everyone keeps to themselfs it can remain that way.If your aware of your rights and want to argue the fact its your bis . Just just dont let it bite you in the ass. good luck and tight lines.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

OVmadman,

You know you are right to a certain extent. . . 

You can always get a ticket for failure to obey an officer of the law if you don't do what one says. It includes a mandatory trip to court and even if the case gets thrown out you have to pay like $75 in costs.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

if you access the beach there via the end of Chela Ave you are legal. There is a 10 ft wide City of Norfolk easement (read public beach access) there. If you turn right at the end of Chela and traverse down the driveway you are trespassing. Keep it legal and respect the neigborhood!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Tom Powers said:


> OVmadman,
> 
> You know you are right to a certain extent. . .
> 
> You can always get a ticket for failure to obey an officer of the law if you don't do what one says.


That's called obstruction of justice. Courts don't take kindly to pepople not doing what a police officer tells you to do, even if the officer is in vilolation of the law. 
If you are going to be anywhere that is desputable, take maps, code no.s and hopefully have a name or two to drop. Even if you have all the legalities taken care of, if the cop tells you to move and you don't, you're going to see that magistrate. And my experience has been officers really, really don't like it if you know the law better than they do.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*dirty,*

The last time I was in court and found not guilty, the judge said pay the court costs. I asked him why since I wasn't guilty of anything. He had no choice legally but to waive the costs. Has the law changed?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I havent been to court recently but everytime in the past I have been and found not guilty I just walked out. Was never told to pay anything. All in Norfolk and all traffic related.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Earlier in the year when I went to court over the tickets that I was getting for launching my kayak and parking in the parking lot at Wiloughby Spit Boat Ramp, I was found not guilty and my tickets plus court cost were thrown out. Because of that and the media attention, we now have our own places to park. Gotta fight for what's right or the system will just walk all over you! Forrest


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

What *I* was told when *I* got a ticket for failure to obey (But officer the traffic news said that the tunnel traffic is clear now so I should be able to get in that line on 4th View . . .He told me to turn around and go back to the end of the line of traffic on Ocean View Ave. like 20 years ago. . . ) was that under the failure to obey law court costs were mandatory. . . .as was the court date. . . there was no option to just pay the fine as there is when it comes to most tickets.

My advice is to say. . Yes officer I will move, but please tell me the code section of the law that I am breaking so that I can look it up and understand it better especially when it comes to fishing from public land or when you are standing in the water.

Tom

PS Before he finished writing me the ticket traffic was moving smoothly on I64.

PSS I talked to a lawyer friend of mine who told me to apologize to the cop and the judge; tell them both that it was a mistake and that it would never happen again. That is what I did in court after I waited 3 hours for my case to come up.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Tom Powers said:


> PSS I talked to a lawyer friend of mine who told me to apologize to the cop and the judge; tell them both that it was a mistake and that it would never happen again. That is what I did in court after I waited 3 hours for my case to come up.


better man than me.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Tom Powers said:


> PSS I talked to a lawyer friend of mine who told me to apologize to the cop and the judge; tell them both that it was a mistake and that it would never happen again. That is what I did in court after I waited 3 hours for my case to come up.


And you still had to pay


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

But I didn't have to pay a fine on top of the court costs and the only two things on my record are a speeding ticket from a few years ago and an accident when I was 18. I was surprised when I was told by the clerk of the court that I had to pay costs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*broke*

I went to court in chesterfield for speeding last month.. Before court was held, the JUDGE said that the goverment was broke, out of money,,and that everyone would have to pay court cost .guilty or not guilty.. I was found not guilty, i had to pay court cost


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

This thread has gone and made a wrong turn. Can we just lock it up?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> This thread has gone and made a wrong turn. Can we just lock it up?


second that


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

agreed and seconded.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Threads are only locked in extreme cases. I'm sure anyone reading is intelligent enough to get the thread back on track or simply let it fade away....
It's your forum.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Dis quap is one of da main weasons I bought a yak----access issues suck arse


----------

